# Handy (HTC One X) mit PC steuern



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (5. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich hatte mal den Teamviewer auf meinem Ipod installiert und konnte so den PC mit meinem ipod steuern. War nicht so das wahre. 
Ich moechte aber eine App finden, mit dem ich das Handy am PC steuern kann. 
Wenn ich das Handy so verbunden haette moechte ich zum Beispiel mit der Tastatur Nachrichten schreiben und mit der Maus Apps starten, etc. Ich weiss, dass es eine solche App geben muss, finde aber irgendwie keine.
Wenn jemand eine gute kostenlose hat, waere das sehr gut.

Viele Gruesse

Henrik


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2013)

schau dir mal: share km, airdroid oder auch my phone explorer an.
falls du die noch nicht kennen solltest. 
die sollten zumindest teilweise können, was du dir wünschst.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (5. November 2013)

Ah danke. share km sieht gut aus. Braucht man da das Programm sowohl auf PC als auch auf dem Handy? Und per WLAN geht das denke ich nicht, oder?


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2013)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Ah danke. share km sieht gut aus. Braucht man da das Programm sowohl auf PC als auch auf dem Handy? Und per WLAN geht das denke ich nicht, oder?


 
geht glaube ich nur per usb oder bluetooth. für letzteres brauchst du allerdings root. 
und ja du musst auch was auf dem rechner installieren. bei my phone explorer auch.
airdroid funktioniert hingegen im browserfenster. 

gibt aber sicher noch ne menge anderer apps, die so was oder ähnliches können.


----------



## Rettar33 (5. November 2013)

Andersherum lass ich mir ja noch eingehen. Aber nur wegen SMS, gleich das ganze Handy steuern? Wär mir persönlich zu kompliziert...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (5. November 2013)

Das ist doch praktisch, wenn man schnell Whatsapp und so erledigen kann.

Nur steht bei mir bei der USB Verbindung "Device is not connected".
Weiß jemand warum?


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2013)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Das ist doch praktisch, wenn man schnell Whatsapp und so erledigen kann.
> 
> Nur steht bei mir bei der USB Verbindung "Device is not connected".
> Weiß jemand warum?


 
vielleicht fehlen die usb-treiber.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (5. November 2013)

Ah, woher bekommt man die? HTC Seite?


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2013)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Ah, woher bekommt man die? HTC Seite?



vermutlich.
bei meinem telefon haben die sich automatisch installiert beim anschließen.

edit: 
glaub ich zumindest.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (5. November 2013)

Funktioniert nach Installation des Sync Managers super. 
Vielen Dank


----------

